# Dimensionierung der Zuleitung



## technikchef (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Firma bauen wir eine Maschine, die während des Betriebes 80 Ampere Strom verbraucht. Wir haben nun mit einem Messgerät während dem Starten  der Maschine gemessen, dass es teilweise zu Stromstärken bis 160 Ampere kommt. Wenn die einzelnen Aggregate gestartet werden z.b. Hydraulikmotor tritt diese Stromstärke nur kurz auf. 

Meine Frage: wenn die Anlage später beim Kunden montiert wird, welchen Zuleitungsquerschnitt sollte gewählt werden? Sollte man sich nach den 80 Ampere richten (Querschnitt denke ich 50²) oder nach den 160 Ampere(Querschnitt 95²). 

MFG

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Firma bauen wir eine Maschine, die während des Betriebes 80 Ampere Strom verbraucht. Wir haben nun mit einem Messgerät während dem Starten  der Maschine gemessen, dass es teilweise zu Stromstärken bis 160 Ampere kommt. Wenn die einzelnen Aggregate gestartet werden z.b. Hydraulikmotor tritt diese Stromstärke nur kurz auf. 

Meine Frage: wenn die Anlage später beim Kunden montiert wird, welchen Zuleitungsquerschnitt sollte gewählt werden? Sollte man sich nach den 80 Ampere richten (Querschnitt denke ich 50²) oder nach den 160 Ampere(Querschnitt 95²). 

MFG


----------



## Falcon4 (19 Mai 2011)

Diese Frage ist in meinen Augen schwierig zu beantworten.
Da keine Angaben zu der MAschine und zur Kundenanlage gibt.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen rein spekulativ!

Edit:
Ich würde mich aber auf die sichere Seite begeben.


----------



## tnt369 (19 Mai 2011)

welche absicherung wird verwendet? dazu passend die zuleitung auslegen.
einfluß hat auch noch die verlegeart, umgebungstemperatur, isoliermaterial...


----------



## MSB (19 Mai 2011)

Also imho kannst du weder von den 80A gemessenen Betriebsstrom ausgehen, noch von irgendwelchen Anlaufströmen.

Üblicherweise rechnet man mit den Nennströmen der Aggregate * Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor + Sicherheit

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (20 Mai 2011)

Anhand des Betriebsstromes bemisst Du Deine Zuleitung, diese dann auch den Anlaufstrom aushalten muss...-> siehe jeweilige Charakteristik.

hier noch was zum lesen zum allg. Verständnis:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einschaltstrom


----------



## element. (20 Mai 2011)

Wenn Ihr die Einschaltspitzen messen könnt, schau Dir auch mal an wie lang die sind und wie oft sie auftreten. Mit diesen Informationen dann ins Kennlinienfeld der verwendeten Sicherungen schauen und gute Reserve dazulegen.


----------



## Guido (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ein wichtiger Faktor der bei der Auswahl/Berechnung des Querschnitts
mit zu berücksichtigen ist, ist die LÄNGE der Zuleitung.

Ein interessantes Programm zur Berechnung der Zuleitung findest du hier:
http://www.e-gerlach.de/Kabel.exe

Gruß
Guido


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2011)

Also für die 80A würde es sogar ein 25mm² Zuleitung tun. Jetzt kommt die Läntge und der Spannungsabfall dazu... Anbei ist auch der Schleifenwiederstand zu BErücksichtigen, um eine sichere Abschaltung der Sicherung zu gewährleisten. Hierzu ist eben Umgebungstemp, Häufung,Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor, usw zu berücksichtigen.
Spannungsverlust idealerweise 1-3%, hierbei Sichereheitshalber wol bei 70% Imax. gerechnet.
Wurden die 80A unter Nennlast gemessen?
Ansonst, je nach Leitungslänge, dürften die 50mm² Reserven genug bieten. 
ACHTUNG!! Schätzwerte nach Praxis und Bauchgefühl.

(25mm² 80A, 35mm² 100/125A, 50mm² 200/250A)
Zur Korrekten Bestimmung, VDE 0100 Beiblat5 und 0298-4)*vde*


----------

